# Dienst startet nicht! Fehlercode: 1067



## Ive (15. April 2005)

Hallo!
 Ich habe versucht mein mysql zu starten! Leider wird nur der Fehlercode 1067 zurückgegeben! Ich habe schon in dem Forum nach Lösungsvorschlägen gesucht. Es ist auch schon häufiger dieses Problem in diesem Forum angesprochen worden. Es konnte bisher aber kein vernünftiger Lösungsansatz geliefert werden!
 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## The Nephilim (17. April 2005)

Hi!
Fehlercode 1067 bedeutet eigentlich, daß der Dienst mit falschen Default-Werten zu starten versucht worden ist. Check mal bei den Eigenschaften des MySQL-Dienstes den 'Pfad zur Exe'. Da müßte etwas ähnliches stehen wie:

_"C:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 4.1\bin\mysqld-nt" --defaults-file="C:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 4.1\my.ini" MySQL_

Check mal ob die Pfade, speziell zur my.ini, richtig sind ...

Gruß Neph


----------



## z-coupe (12. März 2007)

Ich haba das gleiche Problem. Habe den Pfad zur exe überprüft, passt alles. Ich habe an einer anderen Stelle Antworten wie "installier dir doch mal XAMPP" gehört. Deswegen eins vorweg, ich habe kein xamp drauf und brauche es auch für meine Zwecke nicht.

Hat jemand noch eine weitere Idee was den Fehler 1067 verursachen könnte?

Edit:

Hab es hinbekommen. Die Logfiles ib_logfile0 und ib_logfile1 waren irgendwie fehlerhaft. Habe die gelöscht und nun gehts.


----------

